# 9 Hours...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

This morning at about 9 am I entered my workshop with the hope of finishing some flutes for a show this weekend. Usually I would turn on the radio (WBACH) ... however this morning something happened, something I cannot explain (que the spooky music). My hand reached for a copy of Bachs Brandenburg Concertos (1-4) and in to the cd player it went. 
Nine hours later my wife calls me to dinner only I was not there, I was not in the workshop (que scary music again) I was in BACHVILLE!!!!!! I had listened to the same cd for 9 hours!!! and each time I listened it was as if listening for the first time. Such an amazing journey. 
I did not get the flutes finished (there is always tomorrow).

So come on fess up, what is the longest you have listened to a recording un-interupted?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I can get quite wrapped up listening to Messiaen's Organ works ... those transcend me to another world, a place of peace and calm ... I have the complete set of his organ works on CD - or a bit over 7 hours worth. I play those late at night and listen in total darkness.

Hawk, what kind of flutes do you make? Are these recorders by any chance?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi KH,
I have not learned to appreciate organ music yet though I am sure with time it will happen. until my journey with Bach today I did not care much for recorder (have not heard much) but it's use in the Brandenburg concertos is beautiful!!
I build what is usually called Native American flutes. I have been making them for close to 20 years. If you google my name , hawk henries, you will find my not yet completed web site with some pictures of flutes.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Hawk, 
Wow, those are impressive looking instruments ... what a wonderful woodworking skill you have.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

That is impressive. I'd love to make instruments


----------

